# How to Run Tor Bundle within a proxy



## mohityadavx (Jul 11, 2013)

I am having a network in which if you need to run something you need to connect it to a local proxy server whose details are as follows:
Server - proxy.comp.com
Port - 8080

How can I configure Tor Bundle to work on this?


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 14, 2013)

57 view not a siingle reply yet!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

all i did was type "configure Tor proxy server" in google & pressed enter & got this as 1st result:
*www.torproject.org/docs/proxychain.html.en


----------



## mohityadavx (Jul 14, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> all i did was type "configure Tor proxy server" in google & pressed enter & got this as 1st result:
> *www.torproject.org/docs/proxychain.html.en



Thanks mate I had tried few google searches before posting like tor bundle proxy settings etc but for some strange reason this link didnt show up for some reason


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 14, 2013)

that's because you used "bundle" in your search.when searching on google avoid combination of known(tor) & typical english word(bundle).


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2013)

i use TOR frequently in college's proxified LAN network. it should work fine without any need to change the settings.


----------



## snap (Jul 15, 2013)

you could try proxifier.


----------

